# New member about to travel UK



## W1LMA (Mar 31, 2022)

Hi everyone 

I’m about to set off on a ‘wild’ road trip around the UK for 3 months with my 6 y/o daughter hoping to see many beautiful and scenic areas wherever we are.

I will be using this site to seek places we can stay overnight, refill our water and if possible places we can recharge our powerbanks as we won’t be driving long distances to get enough charge.

We are doing a temporary conversion in my i800, Wilma, so we can sleep comfortably and safely at night and we already have a ‘temporary’ kitchen in the boot we did a few years ago which serves us well.

We have never done anything for this long before only ever camped in tents for a week at a time so it will be an adventure and a challenge but we’re super excited to enjoy the beautiful and hidden places around the UK.

We look forward to maybe meeting some of you along our travels.


----------



## RoadTrek Boy (Mar 31, 2022)

Hi and welcome from Torbay...


----------



## yorkslass (Mar 31, 2022)

Hi, welcome 
Lovely adventure for a six year old.


----------



## jeanette (Mar 31, 2022)

Hi and welcome


----------



## REC (Mar 31, 2022)

Welcome! Charging powerbanks may need you to go to a paid site every now and then..but plenty of cheaper options.


----------



## Robmac (Apr 1, 2022)

Welcome along from Bedfordshire.

What a great way to build memories with your daughter!


----------



## Drover (Apr 1, 2022)

Hi, welcome...
Great adventure for the two of you


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 1, 2022)

Hi welcome from Co Antrim, a good way to let the we lass see the country, do buy her some shoes mind you, LOL.


----------



## phillybarbour (Apr 2, 2022)

Hi and welcome along


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 3, 2022)

Hi, welcome aboard.

Good luck, some good times ahead for you both!


----------



## Boris7 (Apr 3, 2022)

Hi Wilma,

I live near Towcester, Northamptonshire should you be passing this way then feel free to contact me.

A safe private parking place with electrical hook up, access to a toilet, water, washing machine etc are available free.

Im sure others on here could also help


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Apr 3, 2022)

Hello. I don't know what a Wilma is. However it looks quite small. What will you do with a small child on cold rainy days? Even though there are lots of places to wild camp ( free stop) I would advise having a list of cheap campsites, very useful for a good shower, wash clothes ect.
I hope it goes well for you.


----------



## GreggBear (Apr 5, 2022)

Hello & welcome. Great idea, if you get anywhere near Pontefract the kettles always on...


----------

